# FM



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

http://www.navigatingthebody.com/navigation.html fm in pictures http://www2.rpa.net/~lrandall/index.html lots of information here to help you understand FM--------------------------------------------------------------------------------50 FIBRO SIGNS -- 1. pain 2. fatigue 3. sleep disorder 4. morning stiffness 5. cognitive or memory impairment 6. irritable bowel 7. chronic headaches 8. TMJ syndrome 9. numbness and tingling sensationl0. muscle twitching 11. skin sensitivities 12. dry eyes and mouth 13. dizziness 14. allergic symptoms 15. mitral valve prolapse 16. heel or arch pain 17. brain fatigue 18. painful periods 19. chest pains, noncardiac 20. depression 21. panic attacks 22. irritable bladder 23. multiple chemical sensitivities 24. joint hypermobility 25. suicidal 26. personality changes 27. lightheadedness 28. disequilibrium 29. severe muscle weakness 30. intolerance of bright lights 31. alteration of taste, smell, hearing 32. low frequency, sensorineural hearing loss 33. decreased painful sound threshold 34. ringing in the ears 35. exaggerated involuntary rapid eyemovement 36. changes in visual acuity 37. intolerance of alcohol 38. enhancement of medication side effects 39. intolerance of previously toleratedmedications 40. severe nasal and other allergies, possible sinusinfections 41. weight change (gain) 42. muscle and joint aches 43. night sweats 44. heart palpitations 45. muscle spasms 46. Raynaud's-like symptoms 47. carpal tunnel syndrome 48. heartburn 49. difficulty swallowing 50. interstitial cystitis -- AGGRAVATING FACTORSverexertionstresshormonal changespremenstrualanxietychanges in weathercold or drafty environmentangerdepressionalcohol -- POSSIBLE CAUSES FOR FMS:geneticneurochemical dysfunctionhormonal imbalancevirusinfectionaccident or traumanutritional deficiency


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting starcatcher, a very useful list!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

great list.thanks


----------



## ShellyMcG (Jul 29, 2002)

SusanYou said " I also have M.E./CFS."Please tell me what M. E. means. I know what CFS means. Feeling dumb here. I have been dx with FM for 16 years, and never heard of M.E. Well, maybe I have--- but don't know it.Thanx((Soft Warm Hugs))Shelly


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

Wow! Great post, thanks Starcatcher.Joey


----------

